# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Δύσπνοια μόλις αρχίζει ο ύπνος

## billides2

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα που με έχει στενοχωρήσει αφάνταστα. Μόλις με πιάνει ο ύπνος μου έρχεται μια ξαφνική δύσπνοια και ξυπνάω. Προσοχή αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο μόλις κλείσω τα μάτια μου και όχι κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου. Πριν από 6 μήνες συνέβαινε σπάνια, τώρα συμβαίνει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και πλέον πριν κοιμηθώ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια. Κατά τον ύπνο και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας δεν έχω το παραμικρό. Στον παρελθόν είχα ψυχοσωματικά, επίσης έχω ήπιο άσθμα αλλά ο πενυμονιολόγος μου είπε ότι δεν είναι από αυτό. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι?

----------


## kosto30

καλησπερα εγω το παθαινα την ωρα που εκλεινα τα ματια για να αποκοιμηθω λες και σταματουσα να αναπνεω επειδη δεν σκεφτομουν να αναπνεω...μου περασε σε λιγες μερες και σιγουρα ηταν ψυχολογικος ο λογος γιατι το κοιταξα...οποτε υπομονη και ηρεμια οσο μπορεις.να τρως ελαφρια πριν κοιμηθεις.για δωσε περισοτερες λεπτομερειες....

----------


## billides2

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

μόλις αποκοιμάμαι νιώθω μαι δυσφορία στο στήθος κι έτσι τρομάζω και ανοίγω τα μάτια. μόλις ξυπνήσω όλα κάλα΄. ωστόσο εγώ από την τρομάρα μου αργώ να ξανακοιμηθώ. κάποιες φορές με πιάνει 2 - 3 φορές μέχρι τελικά να κοιμηθώ. όλη την ημέρα δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. το ίδιο και κατά τον ύπνο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

μπιλ....επειδή και γω έχω άσθμα, παίρνεις κάτι γι αυτό?
Εγώ αν ξεχάσω και δεν κάνω εισπνοή πριν κοιμηθώ με το που ξαπλώνω και κλείνω τα μάτια μου κατευθείαν νιώθω δυσφορία. Βέβαια, η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και μερικές φορές μπορεί να επηρεάζει η υγρασία, το άγχος, οτιδήποτε.

----------


## keep_walking

> Το νυχτερινό άσθμα. Χαρακτηριστικό της μορφής αυτής του άσθματος είναι ότι οι κρίσεις δύσπνοιας επέρχονται κατά την διάρκεια της νύκτας ή τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες. Το νυκτερινό άσθμα παρουσιάζεται ιδιαίτερα σε ασθματικούς που δεν θεραπεύουν επαρκώς το άσθμα τους κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας.


Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αυτο...αλλα το πιο ευκολο θα ηταν να κανεις μια ερωτηση στον γιατρο να σου λυσει μια και καλη την απορια.

----------

